# Is this Derealization or something more?



## wildwoof (Dec 20, 2014)

Been experiencing symptoms for the last 3 months and I feel like a completely different person, I used to go out all the time and now I can barely get myself to leave the house. I tried weed back in November, had a huge panic attack after convincing myself I had gone crazy, for the next few days I felt like a zombie, no connection to anyone or myself, everything seemed very foggy and life didn't feel real/right? It got better after I left the house to see friends and I thought it was gone for good, but then 2 weeks later while driving, I just got the sense that nothing felt right, It just felt like I was about to go crazy (if that makes any sense) and I started panicking, everything felt surreal and scary, I felt like I couldn't trust my own thoughts and was sure I had schizophrenia, I felt like I couldn't get ahold of my thoughts and like I was high again for some reason. I kept trying to take naps thinking it would all be ok when I woke up, but I always woke up with a surge of anxiety realizing nothing felt right again. The past 3 months have been a roller coaster and I am constantly analyzing my symptoms as I'm sure all of you do. I have been obsessing about schizophrenia non stop though, I always feel like im on the verge of hearing voices, although I never have. I feel like something needs to change though, because I cant relate to anyone around me anymore, because no one seems to get it. Anyway, if someone could tell me if this sounds like dp/dr, or just offer any input that would be AMAZING!!

- Feeling like an observer of my own thoughts.

- Tunnel Vision

- Feeling like everything I do, say, or think is crazy.

- Sudden feelings of reality like I just realized Im alive (sorry it that sounds weird)

- Time and the concept of "now" feels extremely weird

- Feeling like when I look in the mirror my mind doesnt recognize me, but I know its me.

- Feel like im living in my head

- Feeling like none of my memories are real, Like I know I went shopping yesterday but it doesn't feel like I did.

- Memory Issues

- Visual Snow (that ive had all my life)

- Feeling like everyone looks weird/off/ugly (including myself)

- Constantly checking if I have schizophrenia symptoms

- Feeling empty, like nothing is exciting or fun anymore

- Feeling like im slowly becoming somebody else

- Really random thoughts pop into my head that don't make sense ie: Vin Diesel you fat slut.

Sorry for the wall of text, I really appreciate any input, as its hard to relate to anyone irl, Thanks


----------



## RussBruhh (Feb 12, 2015)

Bro I am you. Hahaa I am being serious though. I smoked weed in September, had a panic attack. But I had blocked out any of these thoughts. (Unhealthy) and I thought I was good, then I smoked again and had the same thing happen. So I did what I did before and completely blocked out the thoughts, which again is unhealthy. But I felt better and I was actually the most positive and out going I had ever felt. (Besides the gear I completely blocked out) Then my mom tried taking my blood pressure (for nursing) and I had a huge panic attack and I couldn't block out the thoughts and I convinced myself I was insane. I couldn't even go to school or talk to anybody. It was hard for me to do anything. So you are not alone. ALSO! you say you are afraid that you have schizophrenia which is exactly how I feel right now. Literally I have been thinking this for a month or so. But I stopped obsessing over my anxious thoughts. You have to realize there is nothing wrong with you, you have DP not anything else, any thought they says you have something else is wrong. Or any feeling that you are going to die, is wrong. Also just like you said, your waiting to hear voices, yet you haven't heard or seen ANYTHING. Or any moment where you thought you were going to go crazy, I bet you feel better then you did then. Or any moment where you felt you were going to die, your still alive. So you have to realize these thoughts are just false. It takes faith and patience in yourself. Time is one of the biggest things. I am on my verge of recovery. I haven't had a panic attack in two months. But I did this by taking time out, inhaling and exhaling deeply and slowly, telling myself nothing is wrong with me and throughout the day whenever I felt edgy, I told myself those "scary" thoughts were wrong. Now I definitely feel a lot better than I did a few months ago. But you have to realize that it takes time, nothing comes fast, you have to be able to deal with it. Like right now I still feel in a fog or out of touch with reality, but I know nothing is wrong with me and that helped me deal with it.

Good luck bro, glad to see someone with a similar experience/thoughts as myself.

I would also like to add that I had tried to avoid things that made me feel anxious, instead try to do these things slowly and realize that you are fine. Do what makes you happy and exercise. Exercise helps me greatly.


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds like moments of depersonalizations and perhaps derealization. Moments like this are normal with anxiety but if they persist to be constant then it's not normal. I only have dr and in my opion it's black and white, you know if you have it. It's not just like ohh I think I have bipolar or majors depression. You know if you have dr though. So if I were you I'd do my best to prevent anything from becoming persistent and by doing that you need to distract your mind off your symptoms and get your anxiety under control


----------



## jimrod1992 (Oct 4, 2015)

Those sudden feelings of reality are one of my more prominent and distressing feelings. It's as if you are on the verge of insanity, but trying to hang on.


----------

